# IPO titled stud dogs--USA



## HighDesertWD (Dec 14, 2021)

In the USA, how do IPO titled stud dog owners advertise their studs' availability? Are there special forum or publication? I am particularly interested in finding a DDR/Czech line IPO titled German Shepherd stud dog.

Thank You


----------

